# slack tire question



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

You know when you have tires that appear to fit snug,but they fly off half a lap a later,is their a chemical or compond to make them stick to the rim?magnatraction/non mag stock rear wheel help needed...i dont want to use crazy glue.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

My wife does the Creative Memories scrapbooking. They have a two sided tape that works well on AFX size rear wheels. It is too much for tjets or skinny front AFX tires. I have used it successfully.

Old Blue


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Animal snot...yer choice....gorilla er elephant.

Comes in black these days too!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Rubber cement works well also. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

silicone adhesive


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guy's...i know i have a thread how do you shrink silicone tires,but those where tires that where on 440's and got enlarged that way!the tires i'm reffering to in this thread might have been on afx deep dish rims(cop car,chevelle's)for a short period.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

if lloks are not a big issue, RTHO< jw and others sell double flanged rims
no sliding off with those


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Duck tape! Red or green??? pig


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Duck tape! Red or green


what!
you have a problem with *Oklahoma Chrome* (silver duct tape):lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Get some shrink tube just above rim OD . Slide on and cut to width. Heat to shrink onto rim then slide tire over and voila ! 

Bear :thumbsup: *


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

question

I found that some silicone just gets loose on the hubs, if you increase the hub dia! will they eventually get loose again?

I used race the car, then remove the tires.
never had to do that with super tires, they just stay on.

thanks


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*results vary*

yeah, I take my silicone solid tires off the rim when I'm not playing with the car.
regardless of brand, I find that it helps the tires to keep their young girlish figure!
I do know folks that never take them off and they aren't having any problems. 
of course my cars build really high RPMs on the 20' 7.5" drag strip at 24 volts unlimited amps.
unlike many other forms of racing, in drag racing, if you don't win you don't continue to compete. no marshals or do overs
LOL
:hat:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

slotking said:


> what!
> you have a problem with *Oklahoma Chrome* (silver duct tape):lol::lol::lol:


Your ignorance is definitely not salubrious!! pig


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Your ignorance is definitely not salubrious!! pig



but less than yours it seems as it is not DUCK tape, so that's cool


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

http://duckbrand.com/Products/duck-tape/duck-tape-patterns.aspx?IDH=280410

Seems legit......
:wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Seems legit......


ok, your right (even though that's a brand) and it talks about Duck brand Duct tape. But it also appears that some people do call call "duct tape" "duck tape"

but some one using the word "salubrious" AKA (memories of deane) would more accurate by using DUCT, and and using "salubrious" in a better sentence when they personally attack a person for no reason.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guy's(all the above)
:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" The origin of the name of the product, "duck tape" or "duct tape," is the subject of some disagreement.

One view is that it was called "duck tape" by WWII soldiers either because it resembled strips of cotton duck (canvas) or because the waterproof quality of the tape contributed to the name, by analogy to the water-shedding quality of a duck's plumage. Under this view, soldiers returning home from the war found uses for duck tape around the house where ductwork needed sealing. Other proponents of this view point to older references to non-adhesive cotton duck tape used in Venetian blinds, suggesting that the name was carried over to the adhesive product. The Oxford English Dictionary says that perhaps "duct tape" was originally "duck tape". This view is summarized most notably in a New York Times article by etymologist William Safire in March 2003. Safire cites use of the term "cotton duck tape" in a 1945 advertisement for surplus government property. The Brooklyn Daily Eagle uses the term "duck" in 1902 quotation for "100,000 yards of cotton duck tape" being used to protect the cables of the Brooklyn Bridge. Thus a fabric duck tape was available to which an adhesive could have been added. "

in fact, in most communities, it is NOT allowed to seal duct work as such has to be fire resistant.

.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

it is still duct tape!
but as i already said, some people do use duck


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Is it duct or duck? One might think that duct tape is the original, used for sealing heating and ventilating ducts, and that the duck version formed as an eggcorn. But if so, one would most likely be mistaken. Duck tape appears to be the original. It’s definitely older than duct tape, but there is some question as to whether it formed from duck tape or was independently coined. 

Duck is a strong, untwilled linen or cotton fabric, similar to, but lighter than canvas. The word comes from the Dutch doeck, meaning linen cloth, and appears in English by the mid-17th century. A 1640 reference appears in John Entick’s 1766 History and Survey of London and Places Adjacent: 

Duck tape appears in the 1940s. An ad in the New York Times of 14 June 1945 uses duck tape to refer to the cloth holding venetian blinds together: 

In cream with cream tape or in white with duck tape.

The New York Times of 22 October 1945 includes the following in a list of surplus military equipment being auctioned. Like the venetian blind tape, this is probably not the sticky tape we are familiar with today, but rather non-adhesive cloth tape: 

Cotton Duck Tape, 1” to 1 1/2” wide, 44,108 yds

Duct tape appears a few decades later, this time definitely of the adhesive variety with which we’re familiar today. Again from a New York Times ad of 1 November 1970: 

DUCK TAPE
CARPET TAPE
BANKRUPTCY STOCK
14,000 Rolls 2"x60 yds silver & colored cloth tape packed 24 rolls to a case, asking $1.25 a roll.

The sticky duct tape could have come from the early non-sticky duck tape, a specialized application for the tape. Both are cloth tape. But it could also have developed separately.

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Many agree that ADHESIVE TAPE (not duct tape) was invented in the 1920's by 3M Company researchers led by Richard Drew.

During World War II, the American armed forces needed a strong, waterproof tape to keep moisture out of ammunition cases. Because it was waterproof, everyone referred to it as "duck" tape (now a brand name of Manco). This versatile tape was used as a mending material that could be ripped by hand and used to make quick repairs to jeeps, aircraft, and other military equipment. The Johnson and Johnson Company's Permacel division, which had by then developed its own line of adhesive tapes, helped the war effort by combining cloth mesh (which rips easily) with a rubber-based adhesive, and then gave that combination of rubberized, waterproof coating. (No specific person or group of people at Johnson and Johnson have been named in the development of duct tape. Don't ask them... they don't know.)

Following the war, housing in the United States boomed, and many new homes featured forced-air heating and air-conditioning units that relied on duct work to distribute warmth and coolness. Johnson and Johnson's strong military tape made the perfect material for binding and repairing the duct work. By changing the color of the tape's rubberized top coat from Army green to sheet metal gray, "duct" tape was born.

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.omg-facts.com/Facts/It-s-a-violation-of-building-codes-to-us/50748

Despite its name, duct tape is actually rarely intended for use on sealing heating and ventilation ducts. Manufacturers recommend special, other kinds of tape. Research conducted at Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory Environmental Energy Technologies Division concluded that duct tape should not be used to seal ducts because it can become brittle and fail. 

Furthermore, duct tape can burn violently, producing toxic smoke, and in California, it is actually prohibited by law to use on ducts! Most other locations in the US also prohibit its use by building codes. This might make one wonder what it's actually intended to be used for. Duct tape is taken on every NASA mission for a variety of emergency situations where it is needed. 

A variant of it is also used in the US military for its resistance to oils and greases, specifically on submarines. Despite this, let's not forget duct tape can be used to put together a car!


.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.consumerenergycenter.org/home/heating_cooling/ducts.html

Duct tape is good for fixing everything, including sealing ducts, right? No. 

Late in 1998, scientists at the Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory made a startling discovery -- ever-popular duct tape was useful for hundreds and hundreds of tasks, but holding ducts together wasn't one of them. 

Over three months, researchers tested duct tape and 31 other sealants under accelerated laboratory conditions that mimicked long-term use in the home. They heated air to nearly 170 degrees and chilled it to below 55 degrees before blasting it through ducts. They baked ductwork at temperatures up to 187 degrees to simulate the oven-like conditions of a closed attic under a hot summer sun. 

Of all the things they tested, only duct tape failed -- and they reported it failed reliably and often quite catastrophically. 

Instead of using duct tape, the researchers recommended sealing ducts with mastics, gooey sealants that are painted on and allowed to harden. Metal ducts should be held together with sheet metal screws; flexible duct connections should be secured with metal or plastic bands.

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

but, none of that has anything to do with holding slip on silicone tiers to wheels and the use of duct or duck tape to increase the diameter of the wheel would seem an arguably sane thing to do.
also the surface of the tape might increase the grip of the slip on silicone tire over the smooth plastic of most wheels available.
for racing and when permitted, I agree that double flanged wheels are the bees knees.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Well so much for biting your tongue. See you Sat night.
P.S. see post under race and events


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

again,
the history is easy, but for the last 50 years, when you buy the tape at the store it says what? "DUCT"

even 

Duck® brand offers quality DIY and home solutions, including duct tape, weatherization products, moving and mailing solutions, shelf liner and more...

that said,

I do say DUCK tape, it easier to say.
but I like most manufacturers spell it DUCT


But I still do not agree with the personal attack


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

.

what personal attack? 
you perceive something in my printed word that is not there?
I posted before and during your defense of your position and I never said it was anything less than correct.
I merely presented evidence that points to a different conclusion.
this could get ugly.
I am being informative, I haven't used any derogatory terms in reference to anyone or anything.
I DO resent that YOU are trying to draw me into something which I have vowed to avoid.
I have not had a need to edit any of the posts, nor will I edit this one.
.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Bill, I expect to attend and race the Formula class.

any motor brushes?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

sorry,
not you,
the 1 from pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ruh Roh 



alpink said:


> .
> 
> what personal attack?
> you perceive something in my printed word that is not there?
> ...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*nah*

LOL @ Ralphy boy!
I think King cleared up what he meant and I am at peace with that.
no "ruh roh" from me for now! LOL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Cool !*



alpink said:


> LOL @ Ralphy boy!
> I think King cleared up what he meant and I am at peace with that.
> no "ruh roh" from me for now! LOL


 Good to hear Scooby-Doo  
And FWIW, I found your essay on Duct/Duck tape VERY Informative, and quite fascinating :thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guy's.......


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

*But,,,,*

ruh roh.....see anything wrong?


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

I can solve this disagreement...When I was growing up we called it Furnace Tape!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

copperhead, what, exactly, is your complaint and point?
are you going to carry this around with you for the rest of your days?
obviously I sent you the wrong grills and I don't have the one you want.
what do you want?
if you think you are going to humiliate, embarrass or anger me, think again.
if you think I didn't live up to my part of the trade agreement, just say say so and explain in English what you expect of me to make it right.
.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

tasman, not a disagreement really. more a difference of vernacular and fun comparisons. it did seem to get a bit tense there for a moment, but someone put some furnace tape on it and it is all OK now.
I think!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Humilate you?are yoouu for real!no i just thought sent the wrong bumper by acciedent twice!but you sent the wrong one once,,on purpose!But you guys know me...thanks alpink


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

copperhead, so, what do you want?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Ruh Roh*

Heh-heh-heh..... and here it goes again, get your popcorn folks


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

A thin film of Gorilla glue on the hub works very well. A light sanding on the hub before applying the glue will make it work even better.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks kings,,,also got your p.m on other topic!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Al, good info for sealing of ductwork. Our local bldg. code also prohibits
the use of gray duct tape for sealing of flue & heating ducting as it is 
regarded for general automotive & household repair. Aluminum metal foil tape is one of the required options of heating ducting but only as an addition for 
flue gas ducting which needs to be secured with min. 3 screws per joint.
Copperhead, that's a nasty crack on the left side of flue, the gray tape needs to go.  The alum. foil tape covers screws, so points there. :thumbsup: 
While we're at it, how about CO alarms at every level of a fuel burning appliance & within 15 ft. of bedroom doors.
Oh, I almost forgot, I like dbl. fl. rear rims with slip ons for running,
but silicone coated sponge for racing.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Personal attack??? Really? Read on,,......as it was typed .........

Duck tape! Red or green??? pig

Reply by slotking
"what!
you have a problem with Oklahoma Chrome (silver duct tape)"
Has no idea what Duck tape is or Red or Green , for that matter. Do ya think the Oklahoma reference is, well prejudiced? What do ya all think? I'm a farm boy, I found it offensive.

Your ignorance is definitely not salubrious!! pig
Translation - Your ignorance is not healthy! nuff said.

Reply by slotking
"but less than yours it seems as it is not DUCK tape, so that's cool"

Several others pointed out that it is legit! But .........
slotking
"it is still duct tape!
but as i already said, some people do use duck"

Hmmm, as you said some do use Duck!

Then, thanks much to AL for the wonderful dissertation on plastic coated adhesive tape. It was wonderful, enlghtening!!! 

Slotking said
"again,
the history is easy, but for the last 50 years, when you buy the tape at the store it says what? "DUCT"

even 

Duck® brand offers quality DIY and home solutions, including duct tape, weatherization products, moving and mailing solutions, shelf liner and more...

that said,

I do say DUCK tape, it easier to say.
but I like most manufacturers spell it DUCT


But I still do not agree with the personal attack"

AND
"sorry,
not you,
the 1 from pig"

So, in essence, I didn't get my facts straight, I don't know what to call that kinda tape. Nobody knows Red or Green. I offend people, when I tell them that being ignorant is not healthy. It is OK, to tell someone that they are dead wrong(when they are not). It is OK to call people ******* names. Did I leave anything out?? OH yeah, gee I am sorry, slotking, for for personally attacking you by telling the truth. AND, furthermore, I have had enough of these forums to last me for quite some time. There are way too many ego's that always surface and ruin the decorum, shall we say. Posts that are jokes are mistaken for facts and threats, and factual posts are poo-pooed into falsehoods and lies. It always seems to happen way too often on the racing end of this forum also. So I will be avoiding those areas like the plague. I just don't need the drama. JMHOFO. AND, just for giggles here is a Red/Green video. I picked an appropriate auto related theme that uses that plastic coated tape. Enjoy the vid....... Bye, Bye


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

really

this old and past and u bring up now?

that's really stupid!

it was some co-workers from there who told me what it is called, and to say it offensive to is BS on your part

So I am now done replying to your dumb butt

I guess I have to put on an idiot filter like I did for nico


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Defcon*

Speaking of filtration.... which reminds me....

How about you two kill each other later? We'll place bets and it'll be great fun; BUT fer right now lets concentrate on the common enemy and combine our efforts for the common good. It's looking more and more like you know who slithered under the HT back door sill using an alias. 

I'm calling an "OOZE" alert so please put down yer hammer and tongs temporarily. We need all experienced hands on deck. His Lordship of Limpwood is a cocky dorch and gets sloppy, so it shouldnt be a problem. He has already exposed himself through terminology and usage.

Pretty Please?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

if you read what I said, I am done replying to him! that simple
so no point in bringing it up!
better to move on to things to help people


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

http://www.pollsb.com/photos/o/41410-duck_tape.jpg


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Now that's funny.


----------

